# Plan B



## berbonber (Aug 26, 2008)

Any fans of rap should check this guy out hes been dubbed as the english eminem his story telling is fantastic ranging from stories of the camden ripper with gory horrorcore style lyrics to contemplating his future with his son in a melodic acoustic song seriously check this guy out 

YouTube - Plan B Cast a light

YouTube - Plan B - Suzanne

YouTube - Plan b Charmaine


----------



## berbonber (Aug 28, 2008)

bumpola!!!


----------



## berbonber (Aug 30, 2008)

i aint letting this die. click the links dont miss out


----------



## berbonber (Sep 1, 2008)

one last bump if no one takes interest this time im letting it die


----------

